# Rough day



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Haha - very funny NOAA man, you got me again - 1 to 2 my a$$. Tried the bottom bite - marked fish everywhere we went - all had lockjaw, very frustrating. Tried all the tricks we knew and nada - trolled up a couple of bobos and decent hoo.
Want to sent out a couple special acknowledgements, first to the teal green CC, a yellowfin I think. A person would think that they were fairly safe trolling , 14 miles out. Thanks for jammin past our stern way too close and sending my brand new wahoo lures to the abyss with your props. classy
My next is to the very creative crew of the Whaler WA anchored on the Chevron - we trolled around you from a distance, due to your dive flag being up - i fish and I dive - I get it... until i noticed that all hands on board were fishing. We came a bit tighter on our second circle of the rig, and was reminded you had a dive flag up- by a guy with a fishing pole in his hand- way to go man - a whole new level of douchebaggery. stubborn fish and stupid people..next times gotta be better. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope the YF got braid in their propshaft.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

I guess it's time start putting train horns on boats maybe they'll back off then


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I feel your pain, times several!!!:whistling:


----------



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah folks can be real douches offshore. All that space and they have to come right up to you. I was about 20 miles out last year fishing a weed patch that was producing nice mahi and even though we were 25 ft from it three douches in a 23ft CC decided they needed to make two passes trolling five feet from out boat in between us and the patch. Needless to say the fish went away for a little bit and a nice request on 16 to stay away from me to the 23 CC only got another pass closer. 

Seriously, if they would have hailed me I would have told them to come up and catch some mahi with me. I know I don't own the ocean but common courtesy is common courtesy. If I'm fishing a pat h don't troll 5 feet from my boat.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Somebody would've got braid in their props.....


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bad mood


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I think 50% of world population are dick heads, and 99% of that 50% fish offshore in the panhandle!!


----------



## Squall Line (May 3, 2011)

Wow, you would think boaters would have a little more courtesy. I have been in the same situation with crowding unfortunately.


----------



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a benchmade seat belt cutter that would be a great casting device to cut lines. I may have to bring it alone next fishing trip just in case.


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Ive had really good luck with my AR 15 people pull up and I pull it out and people leave.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, if you start shooting "flotsam" with your marine shotgun it tends to discourage rude visitors. And, far as I can tell, nothing illegal about that.

Also have always wanted to take the skeet thrower offshore for those slow times, not sure what the rule of law is but add the motion of a boat to the challenge. Could be fun!


----------



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

I've had a couple interesting times offshore in the local area. The funny thing is growing up in southwest Florida and fishing both the west and east coast extensively (my family used to put 500+ hours a year on our boats fishing) we only had one run in with an idiot guide in boca grande who after our complaint got blackballed by the local guides. 

The two years I've spent here fishing. I've had run ins with either head boats, locals, or just plain idiots way more than I wish to remember.

Seriously, I've gone out on foot patrols in Afghanistan that I felt less worried about than when I go out fishing and boating around here. Makes me glad I'm moving back down to south Florida soon. I love the fishing here but I won't miss the idiots.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

pilotkal said:


> Ive had really good luck with my AR 15 people pull up and I pull it out and people leave.


Lol that's awesome


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

What does braid do to a prop?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

The braid doesn't hurt the prop, it's if it gets between the prop and the foot. Which is where the oil seal is; so when assholes cut your lines by running them over, the hope is that the line will cut apart their seal.


----------

